# Spoo Hates Being Brushed!



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I have 2 toys, and they hated brushing until they were at wound 4 mos old. Now they LOVE it. All I ever use is a pin brush. You just have to keep it up so they will get used to it. Good luck. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

I know you have tried hand feeding while brushing, but have you tried peanut butter on a wooden spoon? The peanut butter may be more distracting. Also, what brush are you using? My tpoo hates the slicker brush and any combing on the body, but does not mind a pin brush. Also make sure you praise dramatically when your pup is doing good like sitting still and not growling.


----------



## RuaSpoo (Sep 9, 2013)

PoodlePaws said:


> I have 2 toys, and they hated brushing until they were at wound 4 mos old. Now they LOVE it. All I ever use is a pin brush. You just have to keep it up so they will get used to it. Good luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks, I figured it could just be puppy energy and not wanting to be held in place.



Jamie Hein said:


> I know you have tried hand feeding while brushing, but have you tried peanut butter on a wooden spoon? The peanut butter may be more distracting. Also, what brush are you using? My tpoo hates the slicker brush and any combing on the body, but does not mind a pin brush. Also make sure you praise dramatically when your pup is doing good like sitting still and not growling.


My fiancee is adamant about not giving her peanut butter for whatever reason. I know that if you use reduced fat and make one of her meals a little bit lighter it won't make her fat. Maybe she's afraid of allergies or upsetting a puppy's sensitive digestive system...

I'm using a slicker brush, I am careful not to scratch her skin with it though. Maybe a pin brush would work better.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

RuaSpoo said:


> Thanks, I figured it could just be puppy energy and not wanting to be held in place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I used a slicker brush on Kennedy it seemed to pull out hair, and it is a little scratchy. Try brushing on your arm with the same pressure you use on your poodle. As for the peanut butter, Petco has started carrying one that is sugar free made just for dogs without some of the additives found in regular peanut butter. Here is a link to it: 

DOGSBUTTER Original (Qty 1) - Dog for Dog


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

It's best to do it little and often to begin with. The thing is all poodles have to get used to being brushed so daily is best. My mini pup isn't over keen on being brushed,but I give her lots of kisses and cuddles when I'm doing it and lots and lots of praise. Always spray some grooming spray on as it helps the brush go through,and little frequent treats should help.
I think most pups probably think oh no! Grooming is boring,I'd rather play!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

You might try a comb instead. My standard, who's 14 months old, doesn't like to be brushed (I have a pin brush--I agree the slicker brushes are harsh), but she'll come to me and lie down to be combed.


----------

